# Rhinestone Decals for Schools - Some questions!



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, so I have shown a mockup (not even a real decal!) to a gal I know that is in charge of spirit items for a local HS basketball team. She's interested!

But I have some questions for those of you that have been doing this a while!

1) What is your "normal" decal size" ?
I keep designing things that are in the 5x7" to 6x6" range, but not sure if that's waaaay to big?

2) Do you do bulk discount pricing if they want to order a bunch and resell to make $ for their school? 

3) If yes to #2, how do you figure your discounts? Do you require a minimum quantity?

I just played with some pricing for bulk discount tiers, and the way I had it configured, I would end up making about $20 more for a quantity of 30+ than I would for a quantity of 10! I want to work smarter, not harder! 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hey disco,I tried a big decal it was ok and im sure there are uses for them but im doing mine at 3.5 inches x 7.5 inches.it is still real big.Yes you can give discounts to booster or fundraisers,I was discussing this with my partner today.I am going to be selling my decals for $20.but for bulk orders of 12 or more (for schools) I will sell for $15 so they can mark them up.
*you are making 20 more decals for 20 more dollars,that is working harder no*?I have sat down today with my baseball mom template and made 6 -2 color decals,cutting transfer tape,cutting decal,setting the two colors,picking off stones that dont come off the template and replacing stones that didnt set,then sometime when you use the transfer tape all the stones dont transfer so you have to go back and place them,then press each one,honestly I worked for a couple hours on them.knocking off 5 bucks is a decent price reduction imo.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, so maybe mine aren't too big then, and my pricing sounds very similar to yours. 

Here's the mockup I sent out....it measures at just shy of 5" tall by 7" wide.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well heres an idea.cut a peice of paper that size so you can get a real feel for the size.5x7 would be ok. im not sure if id want a decal that big on my car,but on a shirt it would be ok.you could always make o smaller version to sell also like 3x5.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I was just looking at the back window of my mini van the other day and the path of the back wiper blade does take up a good portion of the window so there isn't a whole lot of room left to apply a large decal. It might not be a bad thing to offer smaller designs too that way you won't miss out on a sale because the design is too large. Large designs would look great on the back of a truck window.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> I was just looking at the back window of my mini van the other day and the path of the back wiper blade does take up a good portion of the window so there isn't a whole lot of room left to apply a large decal. It might not be a bad thing to offer smaller designs too that way you won't miss out on a sale because the design is too large. Large designs would look great on the back of a truck window.


Thank you for bringing this up!! I didn't even consider this, and my own SUV has a rear wiper! D'oh!! LOL

I'll be creating some smaller sizes this evening, I guess.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I really never thought about it either until I passed the back of my van and the back window was dirty except where the back wiper had gone over it. I never realized how much of an area the back wiper cleans at least on a Dodge Caravan. 

I knew there was a reason I don't get my car cleaned that often...it's to help me decide what size I need to make my rhinestone decals. LOL


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Truthfully, I don't wash my SUV all that much either (it looks cooler when it's dirty!! LOL) but my rear wiper does come on by itself if I'm in reverse with the front wipers on. I'd probably end up forgetting about that and then damaging my blingy decal! So thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the main part of our business. We normally have our fundraising orders around 20-75 rhinestone decals at a time. We have worked up a percentage prices for the quantity break down for the fundraisers. They can earn up to a 50% return with our fundraiser for the rhinestone decals. That is with an order of over 100 though. We do a percentage because every decal is different in stone count, size, amount of colors and so on. Which means the prices vary on each fundraiser. Hers is what you do if you want it to be successful. Make 2 samples of the rhinestone car decal. Give them to the main fundraising person. One for their car and one to have in person for everyone to see when buying. Works like a charm and the main fundraising person will work harder for you when given something free. Hope this helps. We have sold over 400 of the rhinestone car decals just on fundraisers so far.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Great ideas, Matt! Thank you!

While school doesn't start up again here until the 23rd of this month, we will be in and out picking up schedules, finding the locker, etc, so I'm hoping to run into (uh, go looking for) one of the coaches to see if they can steer me to the right person to talk to about these. I have two sizes of decals already made up for my daughter's school, and working on some additional designs for variety. I need to get some specific sports ones done, though. 
Ah, so much to do, so little time! LOL

Thanks for the tips!


----------

